# Bad Learning Curve Day!



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I taped with my 3" tt today (thanks VANMAN) Oh my! Not very good luck!
After taping and rolling the corners I ran the angle head and it just drug the wall like you wouldn't believe, almost to the point where it was scraping the wall (the side blades) 
It didn' t coat the tapes and left high ridges 
I will try to post my pics later, but somebody please tell me it gets better I'm so discouraged!
Yes Capt, I'm sitting on my couch crying like a baby right now :help:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

gotmud said:


> I taped with my 3" tt today (thanks VANMAN) Oh my! Not very good luck!
> After taping and rolling the corners I ran the angle head and it just drug the wall like you wouldn't believe, almost to the point where it was scraping the wall (the side blades)
> It didn' t coat the tapes and left high ridges
> I will try to post my pics later, but somebody please tell me it gets better I'm so discouraged!
> Yes Capt, I'm sitting on my couch crying like a baby right now :help:


 Hang in there bud,,, it is a NEW thing,,,,,,

If I remember right,,,you use a banjo,,,, a need to just back the adjuster screw all the way out and throw it away. What is happening is this,,,, you AIN"T getting enough mud!!!!!!!!! OR,,, you AIN'T getting enough mud. Its one or the other here.

The other thing you need to do is ,,,,,,,,, add about 16oz or better to your tapeing mud. When you stick your 5" knife in the bucket of tapeing mud and you have concerns that it might sink to the bottom,,,,,,, you got it about right!!!!!!


disclaimer: you are using a corner roller,,,,,,,before you pull the anglehead,,,,right????


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Hang in there bud,,, it is a NEW thing,,,,,,
> 
> If I remember right,,,you use a banjo,,,, a need to just back the adjuster screw all the way out and throw it away. What is happening is this,,,, you AIN"T getting enough mud!!!!!!!!! OR,,, you AIN'T getting enough mud. Its one or the other here.
> 
> ...


Thanks capt, yes I am using a corner roller first. 
Juding by your 5" knife explanation my mud is not thin enough.
I will thin it down some more.
I am running a homax banjo wide open, I do have a goldblatt banjo though too so maybe I will try running that one wide open. Now that I'm thinking and not crying,lol I think I recall someone posting they couldn't get enough mud behind their tapes with homax, at least not to roll and glaze with anyhow


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

gotmud said:


> Thanks capt, yes I am using a corner roller first.
> Juding by your 5" knife explanation my mud is not thin enough.
> I will thin it down some more.
> I am running a homax banjo wide open, I do have a goldblatt banjo though too so maybe I will try running that one wide open. Now that I'm thinking and not crying,lol I think I recall someone posting they couldn't get enough mud behind their tapes with homax, at least not to roll and glaze with anyhow


 I have never used the Homax, so I don't know bout em.
I used a goldblait for near 20 years,,, and if you open it up all the way and you have your mud thinned down right,,,you will be bitching about haveing TOO much mud when you wipe. Just hang in there,,,you will have to figure out how much mud to use and how thin,,, It really don't take long,,, the trick is,,, get it all ready,,, do ONE room,,, if it ain't right,,,re-adjust and then do the next room,,,,, DO NOT pull dry corners ALL DAY LONG,,,, it WILL cause you to sit on the couch and CRY,,,LOL:yes:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Are you running proform or usg mud. I run usg don't know about proform but if you take a 32 0z. gatorade cut the top off about 1 1/2 inches down and add 1 1/4 containers of water to your all purpose the mud will be perfect for banjo roller and skimmer. 
I would be hesitant to take the screw completely out of your goldblatt banjo loosen it until you have just over 1/4 of mud on back of tape. The 3'' head will run kind of dry until you get plenty of mud on it if you don't load it before you try skimming. Just remember if you have mud running down the wall tighten your mud flow screw up a little. you have too much mud.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok thanks guys that is a huge help! I am using usg ap green lid, it seems to take a lot to get it thin enough. I didn't preload my head either so i will also do that.
defiantely gonna run the goldblatt though, I love my homax but I think its part of the problem here.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

gotmud said:


> Ok thanks guys that is a huge help! I am using usg ap green lid, it seems to take a lot to get it thin enough. I didn't preload my head either so i will also do that.
> defiantely gonna run the goldblatt though, I love my homax but I think its part of the problem here.


Mud is mud,,,, round here sometimes green lid will about pour out of the bucket,,, next pallet and you can't hardly jab the paddle down into it. It only matters how it looks AFTER you drill it.

I use a marshalltown sharpshooter banjo these days,,,, just cause they hold the MOST mud of any of em,,,,not to mention they last forever. I have gone so far as to take a file(single mill bastard, same as i use to file my knives with) and file the nose of my banjo's down to allow MORE mud out of the nose.

The point of this pointless rant is this,,,,,,,,,, IF you don't get enough mud,,,,,, you can't use the tools,,,,,,


YOU MUST GET THE MUD YOU NEED.

PS. the previous post is spot on,,, take your 5 or 4 and load the anglehead before you begin,,,, only got to do this at the first,,,once its loaded,,,its loaded


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

gotmud said:


> Ok thanks guys that is a huge help! I am using usg ap green lid, it seems to take a lot to get it thin enough. I didn't preload my head either so i will also do that.
> defiantely gonna run the goldblatt though, I love my homax but I think its part of the problem here.


 I use the same mud, mix as i stated and you will be fine. I average 1 bucket of all purpose for every 500 ft. roll of tape. Is this the banjo you're running.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> I use the same mud, mix as i stated and you will be fine. I average 1 bucket of all purpose for every 500 ft. roll of tape. Is this the banjo you're running.


Yep that's the exact one :thumbsup:


----------

